# «Αντιβραβεία» Νόμπελ 2008, 2009, και βάλε...



## Elsa (Oct 6, 2008)

Από το in.gr (απόσπασμα)
*Γιορτή της απίθανης έρευνας στην καθιερωμένη παρωδία των Νόμπελ*

Η ερευνήτρια που απέδειξε ότι η Coca-Cola είναι αποτελεσματικό σπερματοκτόνο σίγουρα άξιζε το φετινό Ig Νobel Χημείας. Όπως άξιζαν το αντίστοιχο Ig Nobel Ειρήνης οι Ελβετοί νομικοί που αναγνωρίζουν ότι τα φυτά έχουν αξιοπρέπεια. Για ακόμα μια χρονιά, η παρωδία των Νόμπελ στο Χάρβαρντ έφερε γέλιο στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα.

Πάνω από 1.000 άτομα, καθώς και οι 7 από τους δέκα φετινούς Ig Νομπελίστες, παρέστησαν στην τελετή απονομής που διοργανώνει κάθε χρόνο το περιοδικό των φοιτητών Χρονικά της Απίθανης Έρευνας, λίγες ημέρες πριν την ανακοίνωση των «κανονικών» Νόμπελ στη Στοκχόλμη την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

Μεταξύ των περίεργων αλλά ίσως και χρήσιμων ερευνών που βραβεύθηκαν, η διαπίστωση ότι τα έσοδα των στριπτιζέζ αυξάνονται κατά τις γόνιμες ημέρες τους· τα πειράματα που έδειξαν ότι τα πατατάκια με τον καλύτερο ήχο έχουν και την καλύτερη γεύση· η ανακάλυψη ότι οι αρμαδίλλοι μπορούν να μετακινούν τα ευρήματα σε αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές· και η απόδειξη ότι οι ψύλλοι των σκύλων πηδούν πιο μακριά από ό,τι οι ψύλλοι των γάτων.

Τις τιμητικές πλακέτες παρέδιδε ο 89χρονος Ουίλιαμ Λίπσκομπ, κάτοχος του (πραγματικού) Νόμπελ Χημείας του 1976.

Μερικά από τα βραβεία:

*Ιατρική:* Νταν Αριέλι του Πανεπιστημίου Duke στις ΗΠΑ: Έδειξε ότι τα ακριβά ψεύτικα φάρμακα είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά από τα φθηνά ψεύτικα φάρμακα (Journal of the American Medical Association).
*Βιολογία:* Μαρί-Κριστίν Καντιέρζ και συνεργάτες στην Κτηνιατρική Σχολή της Τουλούζης: οι ψύλλοι των σκύλων πηδούν πιο μακριά από ό,τι οι ψύλλοι των γάτων (Veterinary Parasitology).
*Λογοτεχνία:* Ντέιβιντ Σιμς, Βρετανία, για το έργο του Κάθαρμα: Μια αφηγηματική εξερεύνηση της εμπειρίας της αγανάκτησης εντός οργανισμών.
*Γνωσιακές επιστήμες:* Τοσιγιούκι Νακαγκάκι του Πανεπιστημίου του Χοκάιντο: οι μύκητες της μούχλας μπορούν να λύνουν παζλ (Nature).
*Οικονομικές επιστήμες:* Τζέφρι Μίλερ και συνεργάτες στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Νέου Μεξικού: ο κύκλος της εμμήνου ρύσης των στριπτιζέζ επηρεάζει τις οικονομικές απολαβές από φιλοδωρήματα (Evolution and Human Behavior).
*Χημεία:* Ντέμπορα Αντερσον της Ιατρικής Σχολής της Βοστόνης και συνεργάτες: η Coca-Cola _είναι _αποτελεσματικό σπερματοκτόνο (New England Journal of Medicine).
Επίσης, στον Τσουάνγκ Γε Χονγκ και τους συνεργάτες του στο Ιατρικό Πανεπιστήμιο της Ταϊβάν: η Coca-Cola _δεν είναι_ αποτελεσματικό σπερματοκτόνο (Human Toxicology).

Πλήρες άρθρο του in.gr εδώ.
Οι νικητές από το επίσημο site εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2008)

Δεν είναι απόλαυση; Τα κανονικά νόμπελ, με εξαίρεση της λογοτεχνίας και της ειρήνης, μπορεί να περάσουν και να μη μ' αγγίξουν (εκείνα της χημείας δεν καταλαβαίνω και σε τι αναφέρονται), αλλά αυτά τα μελετώ στη λεπτομέρειά τους. Λέει, ας πούμε στο Nature, η περίληψη της μελέτης για το πώς οι μύκητες της μούχλας λύνουν γρίφους (όχι «παζλ», δεν συναρμολογούν jigsaw puzzles):

The plasmodium of the slime mould Physarum _polycephalum_ is a large amoeba-like cell consisting of a dendritic network of tube-like structures (pseudopodia). It changes its shape as it crawls over a plain agar gel and, if food is placed at two different points, it will put out pseudopodia that connect the two food sources. Here we show that this simple organism has the ability to find the minimum-length solution between two points in a labyrinth.​Εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον θα είχε ασφαλώς και η έρευνα για το πώς ο κύκλος της έμμηνης ρύσης των lap dancers επηρεάζει τις οικονομικές απολαβές από φιλοδωρήματα. (Αλήθεια, πώς μεταφράζουμε τις lap dancers; Γιατί «στριπτιζέζ» δεν είναι.) Έγινε η έρευνα in situ;


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 6, 2008)

> (Αλήθεια, πώς μεταφράζουμε τις lap dancers; Γιατί «στριπτιζέζ» δεν είναι.)



πουτ... αισθησιακές χορεύτριες;

Αυτοί εδώ θα ξέρουν στα σίγουρα. 
Το lap dance πριβέ χορό το ξέρω και δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ ξεχωριστή ονομασία για τις χορεύτριες που το προσφέρουν. Γιατί όχι στριπτιζέζ όμως; Αυτές είναι που κάνουν πριβέ χορούς στα στριπτιζάδικα έτσι κι αλλιώς...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 2, 2009)

*2009 Ig Nobel Prize winners!*

Να και τα βραβεία του 2009, να γελάσουμε και με κάτι εκτός εκλογών...
Κι αφού είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, ξεχωρίζω το παρακάτω:

_LITERATURE PRIZE: Ireland's police service (An Garda Siochana), for writing and presenting more than fifty traffic tickets to the most frequent driving offender in the country — Prawo Jazdy — whose name in Polish means "Driving License".
WHO ATTENDED THE CEREMONY: [Karolina Lewestam, a Polish citizen and holder of a Polish driver's license, speaking on behalf of all her fellow Polish licensed drivers, expressed her good wishes to the Irish police service.]_


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2009)

Φυσικά επειδή οι πιο πολλοί βραβευμένοι έχουν χιούμορ, πάνε και παραλαμβάνουν το βραβείο τους στο ανάλογο πνεύμα. 
Παράδειγμα :
VETERINARY MEDICINE PRIZE: Catherine Douglas and Peter Rowlinson of Newcastle University, Newcastle-Upon-Tyne, UK, for showing that cows who have names give more milk than cows that are nameless.
WHO ATTENDED THE CEREMONY: Peter Rowlinson. Catherine Douglas was unable to travel because she recently gave birth; she sent a photo of herself, her new daughter dressed in a cow suit, and a cow.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Να και τα βραβεία του 2009, να γελάσουμε και με κάτι εκτός εκλογών...
> Κι αφού είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, ξεχωρίζω το παρακάτω:
> 
> LITERATURE PRIZE: Ireland's police service (An Garda Siochana), for writing and presenting more than fifty traffic tickets to the most frequent driving offender in the country — Prawo Jazdy — whose name in Polish means "Driving License".



O sarant πάλι δικαιώνεται: :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2009)

Και κάτι μεταφραστικό που ψάρεψα στις σελίδες τους

EDITOR'S NOTE: The book The Best of Annals of Improbable Research, which has already appeared in German and Italian editions and in the original English, now has a Chinese edition. The Chinese translator, faced with a difficult task, had some questions. We requested and received permission to publish this letter from him, on condition that he be given a pen name.

Dear Mr. Marc Abrahams:

Your email of August 14th reached me on Schedule. Thank you for your thoughtful "Preface for the Chinese edition."

The "challenge" you have left to translator and readers really is a difficult problem. Is it the title "A can of worms " for people to discuss tinned food of (the) earthworm? Is it the reason why the title is funny to mean "a complete mess" to English speaker? Does "on the statistical analysis of dirty picture" mean to discuss "pornographic film"? I don't understand why the title is funny either. I hope that you will not stint your criticism. Is it possible to give me the abstracts of these two papers. (It is very difficult for me to find these papers at this moment).

This translated manuscript is required to hand over within the next few days, but there remain many problems. The followings are some of them. Is it possible for you to find some time in the midst of your busy work to clear up these ambiguities? Would you please explain the following words or phrases briefly?

<>"The Stinker " (p.191 Figure 3 note) ( = "a troublesome man"?)

<>"mondocentrism" (p.81) ( = "the theory of the earth's core" or" = "the theory of the mono-center"?)

<>"Studmuffin" (p.170) ( = "a handsome young man"?)

<>"Administratium" (p.43) (what's the atomic number of it?)

<>"Veg-O-Matic", "pocket Fisherman", "Cap Snaffler" (p.42) ("consumer Engineering")

<>"Mr. Microphone", "Inside - the - Shell Egg Serambler" (p.42) ("consumer Engineering")

<>"Hellzapoppin", "the Friends of Daryl", "the King and Queen of Swedish Meatballs" (p.32)

<>"Global Village Idiot " (p.193) ( = "Global Village fool"?)

<>"Global Village Deli" (p.196) (= "the shop of prepared food in Global Village"?)

<>"Ann Landers" (p.91)

<>"effluvia" (p.202. the tenth line form the bottom,"Guideline for Authors") (= "disused manuscript"?)

<>"Research by and for adolescent males of all ages and sexes " (p.136 et al. ) ("All ages "must contain" adolescent "and "all sexes " must contain "males." Then which on earth it mean either "adolescent males" or "all ages and sexes"?)

<>"either nail or pin theory" (p.62 , line 8-9)

<>"accymosis" (p.50 ,line 1)

<>"Salad Shooters, eight- track tapes, Yugos, post-it Notes" (p.72)

<> Finally, "Mathematicians have a generally well- earned reputation for being not so much absent -minded professors as absent -minded dressors. That is generally because their minds are on other, finer things ,such as, truth ,beauty and money" (p.159)

<> Does the "dressors" mean" the men who are fastidious about their clothes"? In the second phrase, whose minds are " their minds"? whether the mathematicians are concerned with "truth ,beauty and money " or not?

<> In addition ,there are two problems from others .

<> In "The 1997 Ig Nobel Entomology prize winner" (Is the "insect splats" to mean "loud patter of insects," or what else it mean?)

<> In "The 1998 Ig Nobel Biology prize winner" (Is the "prozac" a "forage" for clams?)

Sorry to put you to so much trouble again and again. Thank you once more for your attention and support .

With best wishes
Yours sincerely
Chun Hui


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Όλα τα φετεινά ιγκνομπέλια εδώ. 
Την προσοχή μου τράβηξε το βραβείο λογοτεχνίας, όπου φέτος η Ελλάδα για μια ακόμα φορά αδικήθηκε, καθώς οι νικητές ήταν...


> The Literature Prize was awarded to the US Government Accountability Office, for issuing a report about reports about reports that recommends the preparation of a report about the report about reports about reports.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Μας διέφυγε, αλλά, όπως διαβάζω στο in.gr, στις μελέτες που αξιώθηκαν να βραβευτούν φέτος με το ιγκνόμπελ ιατρικής συμμετείχαν και δύο Έλληνες γιατροί. Όπως διαβάζουμε στην ανακοίνωση της τελετής:

MEDICINE PRIZE: Emmanuel Ben-Soussan and Michel Antonietti [FRANCE] for advising doctors who perform colonoscopies how to minimize the chance that their patients will explode.
REFERENCE: "Colonic Gas Explosion During Therapeutic Colonoscopy with Electrocautery," *Spiros D Ladas, George Karamanolis*, Emmanuel Ben-Soussan, World Journal of Gastroenterology, vol. 13, no. 40, October 2007, pp. 5295–8.
REFERENCE: "Argon Plasma Coagulation in the Treatment of Hemorrhagic Radiation Proctitis is Efficient But Requires a Perfect Colonic Cleansing to Be Safe," E. Ben-Soussan, M. Antonietti, G. Savoye, S. Herve, P. Ducrotté, and E. Lerebours, European Journal of Gastroenterology & Hepatology, vol. 16, no. 12, December 2004, pp 1315-8.
ATTENDING THE CEREMONY: Emmanuel Ben-Soussan
http://www.improbable.com/ig/winners/#ig2012

Στην ανακοίνωση την οποία υπογράφουν και οι Έλληνες ερευνητές (υπάρχει εδώ) διαβάζω (σελ. 3):

*Colonic gas explosion* is a rare, but potentially serious complication during colonoscopy with electrocautery. Accumulation of colonic combustible gases at potentially explosive concentrations due to poor colon preparation is the cause of gas explosion. Cleansing purgatives (PEG, NaP) that make the bowel safe for electrocautery by decreasing the concentrations of the combustible gases are adequate for colon preparation. Argon plasma coagulation carries an increased risk of explosion during sigmoidoscopy following enemas, and it should only be performed after full bowel preparation.
In conclusion, we recommend the following to avoid colonic gas explosion during colonoscopy with electrocautery: [...]

Από γλωσσική άποψη το ενδιαφέρον εντοπίζεται στον σωστό ελληνικό όρο για τον αγγλικό *colonoscopy*, ο οποίος προέρχεται από _colon_ + συνδετικό _o_ + _scopy_. Ενώ η προηγούμενη έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ έγραφε:
*κολονοσκόπηση* (η) (κ. εσφαλμ. *κολοσκόπηση*)
το ΛΝΕΓ2012 γράφει:
*κολονοσκοπηση* (η) (κ. ορθότ. *κολοσκόπηση*).
Ε ναι, για _το κόλον, του κόλου_ μιλάμε. Δεν υπάρχει φόβος να ανατιναχθεί καμιά κολόνα!


----------

